# Jumbo Loach



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i finally had some time to take some new pics of jumbo with my cell. hes pretty much 6 inch in HEIGHT!

enjoy!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's by far the biggest clown loach I've ever seen. Fantastic.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is he on steroid Mike? Hehheh


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That guy is huge.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow thats awesome!!! i have to get another group going, i miss keeping them.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you sure he didn't swallow any of the other tank inhabitants when you weren't looking? That loach is gigantic!!!! Does he have buddies in there with him?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

clown loach is on beast mode haha, awesome


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Seen this jumbo in person,
Size of a football!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

his buddies are the other fish in the tank. no other loaches as i tried adding several large loach for company but he likes to keep to himself. never liked to shoal with the other loaches. quite bizarre.

this guy is getting thicker but not much longer anymore. only thing thats growing is his belly lol


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

m_class2g said:


>


Wow. He doesn't look real. I mean he's got googly eyes. Like these:


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Wow. He doesn't look real. I mean he's got googly eyes. Like these:


Hahaha that funny. Sound so real


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! takes a long time to get to this size.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lots and lots of pellets lol.


----------

